# CDU cant read CPU



## trix1950 (Mar 12, 2012)

G'day!
I have a JX100U which drove into the shed and now cannot get it to engage gears.. no twin speed lights on dash.
I bought a CDU [ diagnostic unit] to find the fault code but it seems unable to connect to the tractors computer... 
Reads "NO COM"...
Can anyone enlighten me -- same problem or how to fix shuttle ??
Thanks
pat


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Dont know what diagnostic socket you have on tractor but they are usually multi pin with a 12volt (-) & (+) supply, the (+) is usually fused ??

Other problem may be a blown can bus terminator diode on the tractor ??


----------

